# Confused about visa categories



## Bazinga_1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi,

I'm a Canadian Permanent Resident working for a US based company remotely from Canada. We have partnered with a local AU team to launch the service and therefore I need to meet with and train the local team. 2 weeks at most. 

Since my company has recently registered in AU, which visa category would my trip fall under - Work or Business Activities? 

Would our AU branch need to sponsor me? If so, which visa category would this fall under?

Would appreciate some guidance and help. 

Regards


----------



## Bazinga_1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Bump! 
Please shed some light.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry I don't know the answer to your question but you might get a better response if you post it in the Visas & Immigration forum.


----------



## Bazinga_1 (Mar 22, 2017)

tijanaoc said:


> Sorry I don't know the answer to your question but you might get a better response if you post it in the Visas & Immigration forum.


Thank you, I will attempt to post there.


----------

